# WELDER (BOILERMAKER) work need



## mikeyb1985 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi guys new here,

I`ve applyed for my visa just the waiting game now, anyone on here that knows anyone that needs a welder/boilermaker ive been welding for 12 years MIG TIG ARC mild steel, stainless steel, aliuminum, brass, i have VETASSESS MEM30305 Certificate ||| have all my NVQ and CITY & GUILDS any help please, any area of WA would help

thanks mike


----------

